# I am 100% sure I have IBS



## Luckyjfl (Nov 5, 2011)

Because I have had this problem for so long, I do know it is IBS. I get all the usual problems with it, ie Dia/ Constipation, bloating, stomach cramps etc. I also keep getting drips of water running down the back of my throat and nose. It is sending my Wife mad listening to me doing short coughs to clear my throat. I am 72 years of age and have enough problems with my spine without this, lol. This week I am for the first time getting a horrible feeling of sickness in my gullet. It is as if I have a little pool of oil or whatever lying there. I was wondering if anyone else got similar problems. Lately I have been suffering with a hoarse voice. So, I decided to get advice from the Doctor, with an appointment next Wednesday.

What I was hoping from the forum is a little of advice from People who have had or still got IBS. I want to sort of give a list of the type of food I am taking and ask the Forum if it is the correct food or should I stop one or the other. I guess there is no fool like an old fool. I suppose you might say I should have sorted it out by now, but it seems the Doctor's and everyone just do not have a clue. One Doctor said to me, you have IBS, no cure so live with it. The medication I take is : Buscapan for IBS and Loperamyde for the Dia. I also have to take Co-codemol and Gaberpentum for my spinal discs problem. I take Ranatadine for my Barrett osaphagus . I am hopeless, I forgot to mention just what sort of food I take every day.

First thing in the morning I have, Shredded wheat in Pasturised milk, with a cup of tea. Lunchtime I have a white bread with butter and cooked ham. With that I have a fruit yogourt. For dinner I have, if I am in the mood is, mashed potatoes, mixed veg and probably oven cooked chicken , crusty chicken or a pork chop. Then I have another yogourt and a cup of tea.

So please if you have the time, give me your honest opinion.

Thank you so much.

Luckyjfl


----------

